# Painting MDF crown moulding



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

1) It is very common to do one finish coat on the ground, and then a second on the wall.
2) If you have a real airless sprayer, go ahead and spray on the off-the-wall coat. But if the only sprayer you have is some hand-held gadget from BigBoxCo, use a quality brush instead.
3) I personally use Gloss Waterbourne ProClassic from Sherwin on my trim, but SWP sheens tend to run a little flat, so it might be between a semi and full gloss with other brands. Satin is somewhat flatter than most trim is usually painted. You can certainly paint with satin though. With trim, the main concern is usually durability and cleanability. This is obviously not an issue with crown.

SirWired


----------



## Jeep (May 13, 2008)

We did one coat on our trim then when it was up we did the second and yes your friend is right it will get marked and you will want to fill the nail holes and corners before the final coat. Get a good quality brush and brush it on or you will get drips and runs if you are not used to spraying.


----------



## sk8z (Nov 7, 2007)

I purchased a couple gallons of the SW semi-gloss extra white proclassic waterborne enamel over the weekend. I was going to start painting the moulding, but was wondering if I need another coat of primer on there first. I read an older thread on this board that advised priming this MDF stuff...even though it's already pre-primed. Is this additional step necessary, or will two coats of paint be fine?


----------

